

Racial Profiling is No Better Than Sampling Uniformly at Random [pdf] - srean
http://www.pnas.org/content/106/6/1716.full.pdf

======
srean
[I am the submitter]

In case the name William Press does not ring a bell think Numerical Recipes.

In a separate thread I had pointed out some of the common misconceptions about
the effectiveness of racial profiling.

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1909576> . But this paper makes
things more precise and formal.

